# Emplacement wallpaper sous Lion



## vaiko666 (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Sous OSX Lion, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le dossier qui contient les fonds d'écrans originaux du système. Sauf erreur, sous Snow, il était sous /bibliothèque/Desktop pictures . 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Septembre 2011)

Chez moi c'est bien là qu'il est sous Lion


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2011)

Oui, dans le dossier Bibliothèque à la racine de ton DD, et non pas celui de User


----------



## vaiko666 (25 Septembre 2011)

Merci


----------

